# W2V - Way 2 VAT Ltd



## System (12 August 2021)

Way 2 VAT Ltd is a technology company headquartered in Israel that has developed the W2V Platform, a web application capable of reclaiming many types of Value Added Tax (VAT) (also known as “goods and services tax” in certain jurisdictions) in many verticals, industries and markets, by leveraging on its artificial intelligence technology, to provide the Company’s clients with a seamless VAT and GST reclaim service and experience in multiple jurisdictions.

The Company commenced operations in January 2015 and launched the W2V Platform in 2016, with a pilot launch in Israel. In 2018, W2V commenced sales operations in its main sales hub in London, UK, and has since expanded the W2V Platform offering internationally into Europe and APAC (with more than 150 clients) and has entered into various arrangements to integrate the W2V Platform with third party expense management systems and accounting software vendors.

Following completion of its IPO, the Company will seek to (amongst other matters):

1. expand its geographical reach in the enterprise market by growing its sales through its European hub in the United Kingdom and targeting new clients with:
(a) at least US$1 billion in annual revenue; or​(b) at least 1000 employees and with substantial travel expenditure (which may result in foreign and/or local VAT and GST reclaim);​
2. increase its corporate direct sales by establishing additional sales offices in the European and the Asia Pacific regions; and

3. target the Small Medium Businesses (sMB) market, particularly SMBs that employ 10 to 500 employees, and increase the number of clients utilising its SMB solution by partnering with various technology vendors in the areas of accounting/enterprise resource planning, expense management, invoice management and virtual payments.

It is anticipated that W2V will list on the ASX during September 2021.






						w2v
					






					way2vat.com


----------



## Miner (12 August 2021)

System said:


> Way 2 VAT Ltd is a technology company headquartered in Israel that has developed the W2V Platform, a web application capable of reclaiming many types of Value Added Tax (VAT) (also known as “goods and services tax” in certain jurisdictions) in many verticals, industries and markets, by leveraging on its artificial intelligence technology, to provide the Company’s clients with a seamless VAT and GST reclaim service and experience in multiple jurisdictions.
> 
> The Company commenced operations in January 2015 and launched the W2V Platform in 2016, with a pilot launch in Israel. In 2018, W2V commenced sales operations in its main sales hub in London, UK, and has since expanded the W2V Platform offering internationally into Europe and APAC (with more than 150 clients) and has entered into various arrangements to integrate the W2V Platform with third party expense management systems and accounting software vendors.
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe.
Looks like this group is to find hidden cash and initiate few competitors soon.
Until then hay day with 300 only investors to spread the holding. 
Hope to see the market after listing.


----------



## Miner (17 August 2021)

could not download it earlier but now the glitch is over.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 August 2021)

*Listing date*07 September 2021 1:30PM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://www.way2vat.com/
Ph: +97 2 3 508 0022*Principal Activities*Way 2 Vat Ltd is a technology company headquartered in Israel that has developed the W2V Platform, a web application capable of reclaiming many types of Value Added Tax (VAT) in many verticals, industries and markets, by leveraging on its artificial intelligence technology, to provide the clients with a seamless VAT and GST reclaim service and experience in multiple jurisdictions.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*W2V*Capital to be Raised*$7,000,000*Expected offer close date*27 August 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Miner (17 August 2021)

Yeah.
Got a call from my broker saying even he did  get meagre  allotment for some one invested more than $10000.
Any thing lesser than got rejected. 
Looks like real public may not have luck. 
I got null.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 September 2021)

Sept 10 and still not trading, i like the idea of this business.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2021)

from ASX site ... delayed by a week

Way 2 VAT Ltd - 17 September 2021 1:00PM AEST ##


*Listing date*17 September 2021 1:00PM AEST ##


----------



## Miner (10 September 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> Sept 10 and still not trading, i like the idea of this business.



They got oversubscribed from brokers before any public allocation.
My broker could not allocate me


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2021)

Miner said:


> They got oversubscribed from brokers before any public allocation.
> My broker could not allocate me



But there's also a minimum of 400 shareholders. Maybe a bit of reallocation!


----------



## Miner (10 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> But there's also a minimum of 400 shareholders. Maybe a bit of reallocation!



Possibly yes.
Dunno .
Broker foreshadowed that unless an application was more than $10000 the bid will be reduced to an insignificant no.
I will wait to see how much pun was there.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 September 2021)

I'm assuming that one can get some sort of near instant GST return here using this app?


----------



## Miner (12 September 2021)

So_Cynical said:


> I'm assuming that one can get some sort of near instant GST return here using this app?



Efficiency of cash collection


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 September 2021)

Good pop on listing (1pm today)


Opened at 38c ..... and trading in upper 30s


----------



## Miner (18 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Good pop on listing (1pm today)
> 
> 
> Opened at 38c ..... and trading in upper 30s



It went through a roller coaster drive - went to 40 cents and closed at 31.5 cents. For those bought at 40 cents thinking of getting pumped up actually got hosed down.  .
Limited supply so gives the major holders to unload with heavy profits with more stocks in the market to play.


----------



## Miner (31 October 2021)

W2V popped like a helium balloon 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
, it went up and up - lots of ramping from brokers and then fall flat. On Friday it closed at 18 cents against face value of 20 cents. The chart says all how the price went up and hardly recovered.

Have put this for November tipping just in case we get a very low price to start the tipping game and gives me some respectable ranking within 10  
Quarterly report as predicted drummed up



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02443832-6A1059484?access_token=
		


://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02441841-6A1058553?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02429713-6A1053698?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------

